# Fox Pro Sounds (and others) - do they get worn ?



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Ok guys lets start a discussion on e-caller sounds.

Do you think that e-callers sounds can actually wear out or start to sound different?

Also what are the legal facts on sharing a bought sound ?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I tried looking on GoFoxPro.com and couldnt find anything written stating owners of sounds couldnt be shared. It only states their sounds only play on FoxPro units. May need to call FoxPro monday.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I've wondered myself about the sounds, but then I wondered if it was the speakers that were wearing out.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Jeremy, I havent found out yet on e-caller sounds but you cannot share downloaded music legally, it is usually copyrighted. To be totally legal you are not suppose to copy a CD or DVD, but most people do. Back 10 yrs or so Roy Orbisons widow filed suit on Napster and won.

Wayne, I think you hit it head on, probably speakers will go bad before difital recordings. My son is a recording engineer, I will ask him this Thur. when he comes up.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I doubt that you can legally share FoxPro proprietary sounds. I see it as one of those things that maybe you can do it. But that doesn't mean you should. FoxPro uses them as a source of income and by sharing you deprive them of that income. To do so seems unethical at the least.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Good point Don...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank you !

In the predator hunting world I believe Johnnie Stewart's descendants had a suit or two going on over his sounds.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thats what I figured also Don, but I may call them and see what they say. I havent seen any copyrights stated anywhere and I know their free sounds are available to anyone so there wouldnt be a problem with them.

Also, I called my son he said that a digital file should never go bad, only way could be thorugh converting to another format. If problems occur it would be the equipment


----------



## Deadshotjonny (Jan 20, 2013)

That is correct a digital file can't go bad. And as far as legality issues go, its a grey area in the law. But it is illegal to download videos/music. But its legal to stream. And its legal for different countries to upload files on the internet...but in short I wouldn't recommend it, u prolly wont get caught, but it is illegal since you would have to download it


----------



## Undead (Jul 3, 2013)

Hmmm...Is it grey or is it gray. The way I see it, if they would take the time to pursue it, you'd have to hire a lawyer to defend yourself. You can buy a lot of sounds for the price of a lawyer. As a side note, even though your horse, cow, dog, cat , or pet monkey may drop what looks and smells like lawyers all over the place, it would not represent your best interest in court.

No offense to anyone here who happens to have a law degree.......


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I never figured the sounds themselves would deteriorate (like recording tape would). My problem is with some of the free sounds that sound hokey from the start.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

EVERYTHING WEARS OUT . NOTHING LASTS FOREVER. NOTHING!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*I had them put some of their new sounds on my caller not that the one's I had on it were worn out----also I wanted some of their proven sounds that I didn't have on the caller---also put a new SD Card in --They only charged for the Sounds------One Great company Here----GO FOX PRO---------------sb*


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Good point Skip, a lot of people dont relize that there are SD cards in Fox Pros callers and those can go bad.

I have a couple different cards with sounds for elk, turkey and predator for my Scorpion.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good post, interesting to hear other responses to fox-pro callers


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

OK guys, I finally got around to calling FoxPro. They said it was OK to share their sounds among other FoxPro owners!!! They did say it would be illegal to sell their sounds. They feel if each person has bought a FoxPro caller then they have paid for the right on the sounds. I talked to Zach and he also verified with someone else.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks PW that is some great info to know.


----------

